# New treatment plant



## CXRAndy (2 Aug 2022)

Having moved home, knowing that the original septic tank doesn't meet current discharge legislation. We have gone for one of these.


----------



## si_c (2 Aug 2022)

Looks like it should be painted yellow tbfh.


----------



## CXRAndy (2 Aug 2022)

I'd planned to do the job myself, but the discussions I had with the installer, and now seeing what a big job it's been so far, I'm glad I let my Yorkshire deep pockets be over ruled. 





The ground has been so hard and a thick layer of limestone, a breaker had to hired to smash through the stone layer


----------



## CXRAndy (2 Aug 2022)

That hole has taken a full day alone to dig. The guys working on it, said it has been one of the hardest holes to dig out. Normal time is an hour or two to excavate for tank. 8+hrs and tank is just going in


----------



## Cycleops (2 Aug 2022)

Looks a bit small to me. Won’t you always be emptying it? Down here the people that do that call themselves:


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2022)

That's the best place for the Tesla  white goods !!!👅


----------



## wiggydiggy (2 Aug 2022)

As long as somebody doesn't try to hide the body their dead wife in there, you'll be fine 👍

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-62235752


----------



## Cycleops (2 Aug 2022)

……but you should be okay for around thirty years.


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Aug 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Looks a bit small to me. Won’t you always be emptying it? Down here the people that do that call themselves:
> 
> View attachment 655483



Once a year £100 cost


----------



## Cycleops (3 Aug 2022)

Interesting. Ours, which was much bigger and built from concrete blocks is five years old and has been emptied once in five years.


----------



## bikingdad90 (3 Aug 2022)

wiggydiggy said:


> As long as somebody doesn't try to hide the body their dead wife in there, you'll be fine 👍
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-62235752


Would have got away with it, had he not sold the land and property to a family relative. Should of retained ownership until he died. 😂


----------



## CXRAndy (4 Aug 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Interesting. Ours, which was much bigger and built from concrete blocks is five years old and has been emptied once in five years.



Is it a treatment plant with individual chambers for aerobic bio-digester or a traditional/old technology septic tank


----------



## Cycleops (4 Aug 2022)

I don't know, it was built as above by someone who specialises in building them. Obviously low tech but it does work but maybe not as advanced as yours.


----------



## CXRAndy (4 Aug 2022)

Cycleops said:


> I don't know, it was built as above by someone who specialises in building them. Obviously low tech but it does work but maybe not as advanced as yours.



Our old septic tank was cleaned out every 4 years but UK regulations do not allow directly effluent discharge into a water course. The use of a leach field was not available due to heavy clay soil composition


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Aug 2022)

All installed now, the re instatement of the drive and lawn have been excellent. The owner of the business has been exemplary in his thoroughness. He worked till 8pm for the last two evenings to get everything completed within the specified timescale. Just have wait for effluent analysis to ensure water is sufficiently clean. They reckon, not that I would try, you could drink the run off😉


----------



## Tail End Charlie (6 Aug 2022)

Is yours completely covered? I had a biodigester fitted about five years ago and there's a large cover on the top which is removed when emptying. Yours seems much more hidden.


----------



## OldShep (6 Aug 2022)

Where does the water go?


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Aug 2022)

OldShep said:


> Where does the water go?



into a drainage dyke


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Aug 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Is yours completely covered? I had a biodigester fitted about five years ago and there's a large cover on the top which is removed when emptying. Yours seems much more hidden.



Yes flush with the lawn, or will be when we seed it in autumn


----------



## night cycler (10 Aug 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> All installed now, the re instatement of the drive and lawn have been excellent. The owner of the business has been exemplary in his thoroughness. He worked till 8pm for the last two evenings to get everything completed within the specified timescale. Just have wait for effluent analysis to ensure water is sufficiently clean. They reckon, not that I would try, you could drink the run off😉



It is very good to hear that Andy. There are so many people out there doing things '*their way'* to cut corners. Good decission you made there.


----------



## jowwy (10 Aug 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Yes flush with the lawn, or will be when we seed it in autumn
> 
> View attachment 655991



you could seed it now and lightly rake them into the soil...they can lie dormant for a few months and then when you get some rain, it will start to germinate


----------



## presta (10 Aug 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> He worked till 8pm for the last two evenings to get everything completed within the specified timescale.


That reminds me of a stay at Cockermouth YHA 20 odd years ago.

The water board had been working on the main at the end of the track to the hostel, and when they finished they'd reconnected the houses, but forgot the pipe to the YHA. When I arrived at 5pm the hostellers were busy filling billy cans at the neighbours, whilst the gang from the board came back to repeat the day's work they'd just done. The water went back on at about 9pm, I didn't notice what time the crew went home.


----------



## CXRAndy (11 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> you could seed it now and lightly rake them into the soil...they can lie dormant for a few months and then when you get some rain, it will start to germinate



It's so dry, I'll wait a month then seed it.


----------

